# time to rehandle some basic westerns



## chiffonodd (May 5, 2015)

Got some westerns and a few different woods to choose from . . .












Pictured:

MAC bread knife
MAC gyuto
Tojiro DP honesuki

Blackwood
Cherry burl
Ebony
Wenge
Rosewood (two kinds)
Nickel silver sheet

I'm thinking the cherry burl on the gyuto, the darker rosewood on the honesuki, and maybe a wenge/ebony or blackwood combo on the bread knife, with nickle silver spacer?

Might save the lighter rosewood for a forgecraft.

What say you all?


----------



## chinacats (May 5, 2015)

I say, can't wait for the WIP!


----------



## chiffonodd (May 5, 2015)

chinacats said:


> I say, can't wait for the WIP!



Yeah you say that now . . . Been working on a similar project on an old sabatier (WIP pending) but besides that haven't really tried something like this since 7th grade shop class! utonlimb:

Plus no power tools so will all be by hand. At the very least I hope my efforts will provide you all with some comic relief :beatinghead:


----------

